
Mark Shuttleworth on the future of Ubuntu - luccastera
http://lwn.net/Articles/284760/
======
evdawg
I'm glad they're stopping development of Gobuntu, I think it's wasted time and
effort. Let the Free Software nuts work on their strictly-free-software
software.

------
babul
Ubuntu would not be my first choice for building cloud compute server clusters
(there are better *nix distros). Am I missing something?

~~~
olefoo
Ubuntu is no worse than the other major distros for building clusters, and if
you are building things for a fully virtual environment you might want to take
a look at
[http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/je...](http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos)
since it is designed for that purpose.

The nice thing about current (8.04) versions of Ubuntu server is the use of
upstart which makes start up go fast. see <http://upstart.ubuntu.com/>

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
If boot time is a concern for your servers then you're doing it wrong.

~~~
olefoo
in my book, fast boot falls under 'nice to have'.

And please; don't tell me you never reboot, I'll just laugh at you.

